# Beretta A300 Cycling issue



## buckwheat_8 (Nov 28, 2017)

I got a Beretta A300 last year and broke it in fairly quick. However I got a issues that keeps getting worse. When trying to load shells the bolt will not close all the way it looks like the shells is loading at a angle. Most of the time it will do it on the second shot sometimes it will do it when loading the first shell? I completely broke the gun down multiple times and have even sanded and polished anything  that looked out in the way in the receiver and barrel. Any ideas? Im going to try to talk to Beretta today.


----------



## killerv (Nov 28, 2017)

Sanded? That may have hurt your warranty chances.

Sometimes all they needed is a good scrubbing with a chamber brush. Plastic and crud can built up in the chamber causing these types of issues. Also, have you checked out the recoil spring in the buttstock?

I'm assuming you've tried several different types of loads?

Not knocking your gun, but the new berettas scare me, the days of the 390 and even the 391 are long gone.

I had a 391 sporting that worked great in the beginning and all of a sudden went to jamming, a sure cycle didn't fix it, tried different trigger groups, complete teardown/cleanings, everything we knew to try. Sent it back to beretta, 3 weeks later they sent me a new gun. I was never told what was wrong with the other.


----------



## buckwheat_8 (Nov 28, 2017)

Well sanding was really bad wording i used fine grit sand like 1600 grit before polishing. Ive tried all kinds of loads and it does them all about the same. I got a 391 and your right not the same at all.


----------



## buckwheat_8 (Nov 28, 2017)

Another


----------



## killerv (Nov 28, 2017)

Maybe a carrier issue? If you know someone with an a300, try their trigger group. Other than that, I'd remove the spring out of the recoil tube, make sure the tube is clean, clean and lightly oil the spring, and try again. Buffer also could be binding with spring somehow.


----------

